# .380 ammo vs. 9mm. ammo



## jjccamis

Why is .380 ammo more expensive than 9mm. ammo? JJC


----------



## Cait43

Probably due to supply and demand....... Normally the more the demand the less expensive something is........

The price difference might change due the to increase in .380 pocket gun sales.........


----------



## jjccamis

Makes perfect sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## mobile 155

Any round that is manufactured to fill the needs of the military and police in most countries will cost less to make and to buy. Even here in my state you can get boxes of 1000 rounds or 9mm at the sporting goods store. I am pretty sure it is military ball ammo in those boxes.


----------



## RK3369

Lots more demand for 9mil than 380. Manufacturers run larger lots and volume results in lower cost per unit.


----------



## berettatoter

RK3369 said:


> Lots more demand for 9mil than 380. Manufacturers run larger lots and volume results in lower cost per unit.


That, and I have read that most manufacturers consider the .380 Auto, more of a "seasonal" round...at least in the past. The 9mm Luger round is something they make around the clock, where .380 is not so much that way...at least in the past, but maybe not so much now.


----------



## RK3369

berettatoter said:


> That, and I have read that most manufacturers consider the .380 Auto, more of a "seasonal" round...at least in the past. The 9mm Luger round is something they make around the clock, where .380 is not so much that way...at least in the past, but maybe not so much now.


I agree. Still think 380 is not even close as popular for a carry weapon or range shooting, so there just isn't as much demand for it, and manufacturers try to make smaller quantities of types that don't sell as well so they don't end up with large inventories of unsold calibers in their warehouses.


----------



## berettatoter

RK3369 said:


> I agree. Still think 380 is not even close as popular for a carry weapon or range shooting, so there just isn't as much demand for it, and manufacturers try to make smaller quantities of types that don't sell as well so they don't end up with large inventories of unsold calibers in their warehouses.


Yeah, I'd agree with that too. Due to CC, and a lot of the smaller guns beating your hand up in 9mm, I think the little 9mm Short will be around for awhile. I know I buy and shoot it, for I have 4 of them chambered in it.


----------



## RK3369

I like it because I pocket carry and it allows the gun to be small enough to be comfortable and convenient in my pocket. I don’t care for iwb or owb carry and when I’m working I can’t dress appropriately to allow for that, but I can still pocket carry without problem.


----------



## Clerk

jjccamis said:


> Why is .380 ammo more expensive than 9mm. ammo? JJC


That's what I noticed for years so I just go with the flow as long as it's affordable.

Clerk


----------



## berettatoter

RK3369 said:


> I like it because I pocket carry and it allows the gun to be small enough to be comfortable and convenient in my pocket. I don't care for iwb or owb carry and when I'm working I can't dress appropriately to allow for that, but I can still pocket carry without problem.


Same here, but on the weekends, I only carry OWB.


----------



## Dubar

Buy more 380ACP and 32ACP firearms!!! That'll get their attention and hopefully force them to make more ammo. Love my Bersas and Berettas.




























Just too sexy looking not to own them.


----------



## JohnCEa

Because 9mm has larger run of ammo a manufacturer


----------



## bear1998

Basically..supply and demand.


----------



## Hg007

Yes, usually demands 
There are so may out there now , some cheaper than 9mm
Try to buy bulk ... 00 or 1k rds 
Look harder , you will find them


----------

